# Marc Jacobs vs. Michael Kors ?



## Spielberg1

I always mix these two guy's names up...

Is one designer better than the other do you (personally) think?

Kors is on Project Runway I believe... does that make him less of a serious designer in your opinion?


----------



## angelnyc89

I like both designers but I love Marc Jacobs. I dont think it should make him a less serious designer because of Project Runway. I like MK more for shoes (flats) though.


----------



## TessP.

I love all my Michael Kors bags and the one Marc Jacobs bag (not Marc by Marc Jacobs but higher end) ~ retailed for $995 ~ Made in Italy.  Within 18 months many of the gold tone hardware had began to chip off! Yikes! I wrote them and they had me ship it to them. They authenticated it (I had all the paperwork) and said it was too old to replace hardware.  I complained again after they sent it back and they had me ship it back AGAIN! to factory in NJ and replace ALL THE hardware that time.  I sold it after it came back.  Overpriced and quality a disappointment!


----------



## da$luvah

I will go with Marc Jacob.


----------



## hellokitty99

bagwise, i like marc jacobs designs more.


----------



## jealousguy86

I don't own any MJ bags but I have 2 MK bags. I would say that Marc Jacobs is on the same stage as Louis Vuitton since Marc Jacobs is the lead designer for LV. and Michael Kors is around the same stage as Coach since they seem to have similar designs and seem to be at the same price range


----------



## sdkitty

I think the Michael by Michael Kors bags are somewhat comparable in price and quality to Marc by Marc Jacobs.  The higher end collection Michael Kors bags may be comparable in quality to Marc Jacobs collection bags but I prefer the designs of Marc Jacobs.


----------



## tatu_002

I don't like Marc Jacob's high end bags (sorry :shame: ) but I LOVE MBMJ, so cute designs and colors and so practical. I also don't like Michael kors high end hahaha but I like the Michael by michael kors but not all designs, the leathers are nice and sometimes sale prices are better than MBMJ.
so I guess they are kinda the same for me...


----------



## oceanplease

I love MK on PR! He's hilarious.
As designers, I think they're a bit different so it's hard for me to compare. I always think of MK as being a more 'classic' designer. Not necessarily for older women, but I find a lot of his stuff very mature, professional and classy.
I think of MJ as more fun, trendy, hip. A bit more daring.

MJ fits more with my taste but I do see a lot of MK stuff that really catches my eye.


----------



## ki b

I love the high end Micheal Kors, the leather is so fine and made in Italy!


----------



## papertiger

I only have one MJ bag: a beautiful Blake which I love. I also have a red belt and a couple of RTW pieces. I also have a black silk LV skirt and a pale pink blouse. His recent bags don't do anything for me (nor his recent offerings for LV). One model MJ 'it' bag is 'everywhere' round here - but I don't get it, it looks 'nothing' to me. Most of his designs are ok but based on nostalgia. IMHO his MMJ bags are now better than his mainline.

I don't have a MK bag so I don't really know much about them but they look fine; I guess I would put him with other US lux sports designers, Hillfiger et al. He makes lux versions of everyday clothes. All very nice but V safe.


----------



## L4F4

I've had both brands, and I prefer Michael Kors - both the MICHAEL and  regular MK collections. I like MK designs, and I think they just feel better and are easier to use and carry. I think MJ purses look better in pictures than in person and MK is the other way around. The shoes are also very cool.


----------



## KittyKat65

Marc Jacobs.  I have had many, many bags over the years, but the one that I will never sell is my original black leather Stella.  It's as beautiful and practical now as it was when I bought it 6 years ago.  I also love MJ clothes!


----------



## goslim

I own bags from both designers and I love them equally but differently.  Quality wise, MK bags are just as nice as MJ bags, but their design really set them apart.  I personally think MK bags are more conventional and even though some of the styles are "daring", which includes using animal hair or exotic skin and loud color choices, they are still within the boundary of his "style box".  I also seem to think his style is more towards European style.

But with MJ bags, even though he always come up with some classic styles, more of his design are "out of the box".  His bags are usually very trendy, you've never seen it before but you recognize it as his design because of some "signature" styling (like the padlock), and sometimes he mixes different patterns or materials that others would think shouldn't work, but it actually works.  And they are what makes his bags unique and original, but still elegant and classy.

So it all depends on which style you like better...=)


----------



## Izznit

I always _thought_ MJ was in a different league than MK--the latter being more comparable to coach.

That being said, I will take MJ's designs over MK's any day! I have about 5 MJ bags? And a few MbMJ.


----------

